# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  مشکل باز شدن ذهن

## h.rfn

سلام دوستان من دانشجوی مکانیک شهید چمران ام . یه چند مدته هنگام درس خوندن و سره کلاس هم گاهی اوقات حواسم به چیز های الکی و خیلی مسخره که داخل روز واسم گذشته حتی حرف و بحث های چند سال پیش پرت میشه(مشغولیاتم ذهنیم خیلی مسخرست ) و هیچ مشکله خاصی هم ندارم  . و تمرکز صدرصد روی مطالب ندارم به همین خاطر سرعت م میاد پایین . اگه میشه راهنماییم کنید چیکار کنم؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> سلام دوستان من دانشجوی مکانیک شهید چمران ام . یه چند مدته هنگام درس خوندن و سره کلاس هم گاهی اوقات حواسم به چیز های الکی و خیلی مسخره که داخل روز واسم گذشته حتی حرف و بحث های چند سال پیش پرت میشه(مشغولیاتم ذهنیم خیلی مسخرست ) و هیچ مشکله خاصی هم ندارم  . و تمرکز صدرصد روی مطالب ندارم به همین خاطر سرعت م میاد پایین . اگه میشه راهنماییم کنید چیکار کنم؟


به یه روان پزشک مراجعه کنید این علائم رو بهش بگید . اختلالات ذهنی خیلی جدین چون معمولا گسترش پیدا میکنه

----------


## - Amir -

یه راهکار ساده !! موقعی که درس میخونی ، هر موضوعی به ذهنت اومد ، با مداد (یا خودکار!) تو برگه بنویس و جدی تر ادامه بده به خوندن درست ! موفق باشی

----------


## h.rfn

> یه راهکار ساده !!  موقعی که درس میخونی ، هر موضوعی به ذهنت اومد ، با مداد (یا خودکار!) تو برگه بنویس و جدی تر ادامه بده به خوندن درست !   موفق باشی


  خیلی ساده وسخرست که اصن بخوام بهش فکر کنم یا بنویسمشون

----------


## S.mj Nabavi

> سلام دوستان من دانشجوی مکانیک شهید چمران ام . یه چند مدته هنگام درس خوندن و سره کلاس هم گاهی اوقات حواسم به چیز های الکی و خیلی مسخره که داخل روز واسم گذشته حتی حرف و بحث های چند سال پیش پرت میشه(مشغولیاتم ذهنیم خیلی مسخرست ) و هیچ مشکله خاصی هم ندارم  . و تمرکز صدرصد روی مطالب ندارم به همین خاطر سرعت م میاد پایین . اگه میشه راهنماییم کنید چیکار کنم؟


آقا روانت ناراحته ؛ برو زن بگیر . بعد از اون فقط به یچی ( یکی ) فکر می کنی :d

----------


## ali1375-0016

ببخشید.چطور میشه تاپیک زد؟ممنون

----------


## a.z.s

پینگ پنگ بازی کن میتونه به تمکزت کمک کنه
از این نرم افزار هم میتونی استفاده کنی: نرم افزار ورزش ذهن دکتر کاواشیما Dr-Kawashima :: متاریدینگ

----------


## Catman

> ببخشید.چطور میشه تاپیک زد؟ممنون



سلام
برین به یکی از بخش ها که موضوعتون به اون بخش مربوط میشه. نوشته" ارسال موضوع جدید" ..... .
خواهش میکنم.... .

----------


## saeedkh76

> آقا روانت ناراحته ؛ برو زن بگیر . بعد از اون فقط به یچی ( یکی ) فکر می کنی :d


بابا بخاطر یه مشکل به این سادگی میخوای بدبخت کنی بچه مردمو؟؟؟
داداش همون بری پیش دکتر بهتره

----------


## آیدا77

به نظر من سوال کردن و یادداشت برداری سرکلاس مانع حواس پرتی میشه . :Yahoo (83):

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

با روش کش ! امیدوارم مشکلتون حل شه ! :Yahoo (20): 
به این ترتیب که یه کش ببندین به دستتون , هروقت حواستون پرت شد کش رو بکشین تا به دستتون ضربه بزنه سریع به خودتون میاین ! فکر کنم موثر باشه ! :Yahoo (83):

----------


## - Amir -

> خیلی ساده وسخرست که اصن بخوام بهش فکر کنم یا بنویسمشون


_والا دوسته عزیز برای افکار ما هم چیزای مسخره میاد ،

 نه پس فکر میکنی شیوه شکافت هسته اتمی چیزی حواس ما رو پرت میکنه  ؟! 

بهرحال روش خوبیه به نظر من_

----------


## Ali.N

شاید از کلاس بدت میاد؟شاید درسو نمیفهمی؟شاید دبیر بد توضیح میده؟شاید مشکلات روزانت زیاده؟

----------


## h.rfn

دوستان یادتون باشه اخرین راه دکتره .

----------


## S.mj Nabavi

> بابا بخاطر یه مشکل به این سادگی میخوای بدبخت کنی بچه مردمو؟؟؟
> داداش همون بری پیش دکتر بهتره


هیچ جا مثل ایران ااز ازدواج فرار نمی کنن .......... عجب جایی زندگی می کنیما  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## S.mj Nabavi

> با روش کش ! امیدوارم مشکلتون حل شه !
> به این ترتیب که یه کش ببندین به دستتون , هروقت حواستون پرت شد کش رو بکشین تا به دستتون ضربه بزنه سریع به خودتون میاین ! فکر کنم موثر باشه !


یه بار این کارو بکنه که فکرش تا 20 دقه سر دردشه که .......... آقا این کارو کنی پشیمون میشی  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

> یه بار این کارو بکنه که فکرش تا 20 دقه سر دردشه که .......... آقا این کارو کنی پشیمون میشی


عزیزم سیم خاردار که نگفتم ببنده به دستش !!! گفتم آروم این کشو بکشه تا یه ضربه کوچیک حواسش رو سر جاش بیاره ! این هم دلیل علمی داره ! دانشمندا به این نتیجه رسیدن که درد میتونه در برخی افراد باعث جمع شدن حواس بشه و در برخی افراد هم میتونه حواسشون رو از یه موضوعی پرت کنه ! در هر دو صورت میشه نتیجه گرفت که این موثره !
و البته با شرایط مختلف !میتونی صحتش رو از پروفسور Karen Davis که نورو لوژیست هستن و رئیس انجمن علوم اعصاب دانشگاه toronto و کسی که این نظریه رو ارائه کرده جویا بشی ! بی صبرانه منتظره انتقادت رو بهش برسونی !!!  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (50): 
اصلا به من چه ! برو براش زن بگیر راه حل خودت بدردش میخوره دانشمند  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Ali.psy

> سلام دوستان من دانشجوی مکانیک شهید چمران ام . یه چند مدته هنگام درس خوندن و سره کلاس هم گاهی اوقات حواسم به چیز های الکی و خیلی مسخره که داخل روز واسم گذشته حتی حرف و بحث های چند سال پیش پرت میشه(مشغولیاتم ذهنیم خیلی مسخرست ) و هیچ مشکله خاصی هم ندارم  . و تمرکز صدرصد روی مطالب ندارم به همین خاطر سرعت م میاد پایین . اگه میشه راهنماییم کنید چیکار کنم؟



ببین یکم فکر کن قبلش..ومشکلات بقول مسخره رو حل کن....چون چیزای بی ارزشین...دوما علاقه وشوق درسم مهمه

----------


## S.mj Nabavi

> عزیزم سیم خاردار که نگفتم ببنده به دستش !!! گفتم آروم این کشو بکشه تا یه ضربه کوچیک حواسش رو سر جاش بیاره ! این هم دلیل علمی داره ! دانشمندا به این نتیجه رسیدن که درد میتونه در برخی افراد باعث جمع شدن حواس بشه و در برخی افراد هم میتونه حواسشون رو از یه موضوعی پرت کنه ! در هر دو صورت میشه نتیجه گرفت که این موثره !
> و البته با شرایط مختلف !میتونی صحتش رو از پروفسور Karen Davis که نورو لوژیست هستن و رئیس انجمن علوم اعصاب دانشگاه toronto و کسی که این نظریه رو ارائه کرده جویا بشی ! بی صبرانه منتظره انتقادت رو بهش برسونی !!! 
> اصلا به من چه ! برو براش زن بگیر راه حل خودت بدردش میخوره دانشمند


آدرس ایمیلشو بده براش بفرستم ....  :Yahoo (83): 

اصلا یه چیزی : کسی که حواسش به اون تخته به اون بزرگی نیست چطور میتونه حواسش به این باشه که اگه حواسش از درس و کلاس پرت شد این کش رو بکشه ..... اصلا میشه کسی که حواسش پرت شده چیز به این کوچکی رو ببینی بعد حواست به این باشه که بکشیش تا حواست به درس برگرده ........ ( شک دارم فهمیده باشی )  :Yahoo (113): 

اگه شرایط جور شد زن هم براش پیدا می کنم + فقط اگه ماشین ، خونه ، کار و ... جور باشه  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Katrin

از یونی انصراف بده و بشین تا میتونی با خیال راحت فکر کن :Yahoo (9):

----------


## h.rfn

دوستان این مشغولیا طوری نیست که باعث بشن درس خوندن رو متوقف کنم حین بین درس خوندن میاد ویه قسمت از ذهنم رو درگیر میکنه البته من درسو ادامه میدم .

----------


## drmoslem

> دوستان این مشغولیا طوری نیست که باعث بشن درس خوندن رو متوقف کنم حین بین درس خوندن میاد ویه قسمت از ذهنم رو درگیر میکنه البته من درسو ادامه میدم .


ذهنت از درس خسته شده و تفریح نداری و تمام دیگه بادرس حال نمیکیی

----------


## Dr fatima97

> سلام دوستان من دانشجوی مکانیک شهید چمران ام . یه چند مدته هنگام درس خوندن و سره کلاس هم گاهی اوقات حواسم به چیز های الکی و خیلی مسخره که داخل روز واسم گذشته حتی حرف و بحث های چند سال پیش پرت میشه(مشغولیاتم ذهنیم خیلی مسخرست ) و هیچ مشکله خاصی هم ندارم  . و تمرکز صدرصد روی مطالب ندارم به همین خاطر سرعت م میاد پایین . اگه میشه راهنماییم کنید چیکار کنم؟


من روشی بلدم که شاید خیلی مسخره باشه اما خودم امتحان کردم نتیجه داده....(از یه مشاور شنیدم)

من خودم یه دستبند کشی دستم می کردم و زمانی که حواسم پرت میشد اون دسبند رو محکم می کشیدم و........درد داشت اما موثر بود.....

 :Yahoo (68):

----------


## Legend

> من روشی بلدم که شاید خیلی مسخره باشه اما خودم امتحان کردم نتیجه داده....(از یه مشاور شنیدم)
> 
> من خودم یه دستبند کشی دستم می کردم و زمانی که حواسم پرت میشد اون دسبند رو محکم می کشیدم و........درد داشت اما موثر بود.....


از کجا دستبند کشی بخرم ؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Dr fatima97

> از کجا دستبند کشی بخرم ؟



از بازار :Yahoo (17):

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

> من روشی بلدم که شاید خیلی مسخره باشه اما خودم امتحان کردم نتیجه داده....(از یه مشاور شنیدم)
> 
> من خودم یه دستبند کشی دستم می کردم و زمانی که حواسم پرت میشد اون دسبند رو محکم می کشیدم و........درد داشت اما موثر بود.....


والا چند پست قبل من گفتم با دلیل علمیش و رفرنس کسی که نظریه اولیه رو ارائه کرده  ملت گفتن میریم براش زن میگیریم مشکلش حل میشه ! :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Dr fatima97

> والا چند پست قبل من گفتم با دلیل علمیش و رفرنس کسی که نظریه اولیه رو ارائه کرده  ملت گفتن میریم براش زن میگیریم مشکلش حل میشه !


من خودم تا از دلیل منطقی کاری قانع نشم انجام نمی دم...

 دوره ی راهنمایی این روش رو یاد گرفتم با دلیل ....اما الان یادم نیست... :Yahoo (17):

----------


## Legend

حالا امتحان میکنم امروز / سر مسعله ریاضی کشو میکشم داغون بشه دستم / بلکه بتونم تمرکز کنم  :Yahoo (21): 
فقط نمیدونم اگر یکی اینو تو دستم  دید چی بگم بهش  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

> من خودم تا از دلیل منطقی کاری قانع نشم انجام نمی دم...
> 
>  دوره ی راهنمایی این روش رو یاد گرفتم با دلیل ....اما الان یادم نیست...


پس برا همینه 1 نصف روز حاضر نشیدی بخوابی مشکل خوابت حل بشه!  :Yahoo (20): 
دلیل منطقیش رو ص قبل نوشتم از زبان کسی که خودش این روش رو کشف کرد !

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

> حالا امتحان میکنم امروز / سر مسعله ریاضی کشو میکشم داغون بشه دستم / بلکه بتونم تمرکز کنم 
> فقط نمیدونم اگر یکی اینو تو دستم  دید چی بگم بهش


عزیزم لازم نیست دستتو داغوون کنی ! آروم یه ضربه کوچیک کافیه ! دقت کن که دلیل این قضیه تنبیه نیست ! بلکه دلیلش رو که ص قبل نوشتم میتونی بخونی که دلیل فیزیولوژیکی داره !
بعد هم کش حتما مدل خاصی که نباید باشه ! از همینا که دور پول میزارن هم میشه ! توکه نمیخوای باهاش بری تو خیابون ! موقع خوندن رو دستته هروقت نخواستی درش میاری

----------


## elm10

عزیز تنها راه موثر گذاشتن یک موسیقی بی کلام هست از همونایی که وسط سریال‌ها می‌ذارن مثلا آلبوم موسیقی سریال جومونگ رو دانلود کن بزار وسط درس گوش کن البته ترجیحا بدون هدفون که قابلیت تحرک داشته باشی و صداش هم بلند نباشه که بتونی روی درس تمرکز کنی ... یقیناً جواب میده حوصله‌ات سر نمیره.

----------


## parnia-sh

قبل اینکه شروع کنی به درس خوندن یه ضرب سه رقمی درسه رقمی انجام بده باعث افزایش تمرکز میشه :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Dr fatima97

> پس برا همینه 1 نصف روز حاضر نشیدی بخوابی مشکل خوابت حل بشه! 
> دلیل منطقیش رو ص قبل نوشتم از زبان کسی که خودش این روش رو کشف کرد !


ناراحت نشینا ...

ولی به نظرم راهی رو که شما گفتین منطقی نبود... :Yahoo (17):

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

> ناراحت نشینا ...
> 
> ولی به نظرم راهی رو که شما گفتین منطقی نبود...


میدونم ! نع چرا ناراحت بشم ؟! یه پیشنهاد بود که شما مقاومت کردین منم بیخیال شدم :Yahoo (20): 
من همیشه راه حل های عجیب و غریب رو دوست دارم یکیش همین کش !
 ولی خوب خودم تست کردم خوابو و جواب داده برام ! کاملا چیز عجیبی بود ولی هنوز هم میگم بهترین راهش هست چون خودم جواب ازش گرفتم ! :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Dr fatima97

> میدونم ! نع چرا ناراحت بشم ؟! یه پیشنهاد بود که شما مقاومت کردین منم بیخیال شدم
> من همیشه راه حل های عجیب و غریب رو دوست دارم یکیش همین کش !
>  ولی خوب خودم تست کردم خوابو و جواب داده برام ! کاملا چیز عجیبی بود ولی هنوز هم میگم بهترین راهش هست چون خودم جواب ازش گرفتم !


ممنون دوست با جنبه.... :Yahoo (106):

----------

